# Anyway, It's Almost Sunday



## sawhorseray (Aug 21, 2022)

Yesterday, I had a flat tire. So I eased my truck & trailer over to the shoulder of the road, carefully got out and reached in the side compartment I took out two cardboard men, unfolded them and stood them at the rear of my Trailer facing on-coming traffic. They looked so life like you wouldn't believe it! They're dressed in open trench coats that exposed their nudity to the approaching drivers.
But to my surprise, cars started slowing down to look at my lifelike men. And, of course, traffic began backing up. Everybody beeped their horns and waved like crazy. It wasn't long before a state trooper pulled up behind me.
He got out of his car and walked towards me. I could tell he was not a happy camper!
"What's going on here?"
"My truck has a flat tire," I said calmly.
"Well, what the heck are those obscene cardboard men doing here by the road?"
I couldn't believe that he didn't know. So I told him......
"Helloooooo, those are my emergency flashers!"


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 21, 2022)

That's what I like
Early morning Giggles







And I'm making one of these signs

David


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2022)

Day 6 of 6 12 hr shifts. I so needed these laughs this morning. THANK YOU!
Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 21, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


>


...and there are some who believe that left handed people are more intelligent than the rest of us...


sawhorseray said:


>


It's a long process, but Lucy is trying her hardest to get me trained...


sawhorseray said:


>


I'm actually dog-sitting this week for a friend who has gone out of town with my wife. While I don't facetime, she acted just like these people when she dropped off her dog and has called twice to check on him. Like I don't know how to take care of dogs...


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2022)

Take your kid to work . LOL and WTF .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## tbern (Aug 21, 2022)

great ones, thanks!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## 912smoker (Aug 21, 2022)

Good ones RAY  and thanks for sharing!

Keith


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 22, 2022)

Really Good ones, Ray.  Love the first one and the monkey and the "correct me if I'm wrong", but the best one is the Aliens.  
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 23, 2022)

These are some of the best ones yet!  All hilarious, the first one of course is my favorite, though it was hard to choose this time, lol.  Thanks for sharing Ray.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2022)

Loved them All !

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 23, 2022)

They were great!

Ryan


----------

